# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Traumland Thailand in Würzburg

## Hua Hin

Mir klar, dass das hier nicht rein passt, wollte dafür aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Nur mal so zur Info.


Gruss Alex

----------


## Enrico

Dann muss halt ich den neuen Thread machen. Ist es aber auch wert.

----------


## Hua Hin

Das komische an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich dann selber drüben verweile. Desweiteren werden meine Flugtickets gecancelt und dann crasht noch der Flieger in Phuket. Irgendwie bekomme ich das Gefühl nicht los, der da oben will nicht, dass ich rüberfliege.

Gruss Alex

----------

.....wäre mit dem Zug nur knapp etwas über 4 Stunden für mich.

Was wird sonst noch ausser Som Tam und dem üblichen Fingerverbiegen geboten ?

----------


## Hua Hin

Um Gottes Willen Phommel, 
das ist eigentlich mehr ne Industrie- und Wirtschaftsausstellung.
Na ja, kulinarische Köstlichkeiten auf jeden Fall, aber wenn jemand so `ne
weite Reise macht, dem würde ich dann eher die wirklichen Sehenswürdigkeiten Würzburgs ans Herz legen. Und davon gibt es reichlich, vorausgesetzt man interessiert sich auch etwas für Kultur.
Davon abgesehen haben wir die grösste Kneipendichte in ganz Deutschland.
Aber wolltest Du nicht zu dieser Zeit schon in Krabi sein?

Gruss Alex

----------

Nö. Ich bleib' noch ein bisschen.

----------

